# Awesome!  Arizona During Monsoon Season



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2014)

Not what most of us think, when we picture Arizona...

https://vimeo.com/106827999


----------



## Falcon (Sep 26, 2014)

Good pics Sea.   Thanx.


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2014)

I was in Vietnam during their monsoon season. It rained and I do mean rained, everyday for over a month. To make matters worse, we were stuck in the Mekong Delta, so we practically lived in water over our boots for a month.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2014)

I imagine it was tough there, especially in weather like that Oldman.  I've read that the people who live there fear having to move in the future.  They say that global warming has increased the flooding, and everything may someday be under water.  I bet it was extremely humid there, and probably super buggy.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2014)

While living in Phoenix for several years, I remember having to deal with large tumbleweeds crossing the roads often too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2019)

*Snow Across the Sonoran Desert*

Nice photos here, we don't usually think snow when we think of Arizona.  SOURCE  



> There is surreal quality to experiencing mother nature’s two extremes  side by side and snowfall in the desert is the perfect example. Those  living in Arizona and New Mexico are accustomed to living with sometimes  agonizing heat that the west brings, but this New Year began bestowed a  chilly break with snowfall across the Sonoran desert.


----------

